# 13 Mind-Blowing Facts About Canadian Geography



## Prairie dog (Jul 30, 2021)

13 Mind-Blowing Facts About Canadian Geography​
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/lifestyle...s-AAMHULm?ocid=mailsignout&li=AAggNb9#image=1


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 30, 2021)

Cool info, thanks!


----------



## Don M. (Jul 30, 2021)

One of the nicest trips we ever took was a couple of weeks traveling through central and Western Canada.  The spectacular scenery in the Canadian Rockies, the West Edmonton Mall, and the Columbia Ice fields are some of the things we most enjoyed.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jul 31, 2021)

Oh yes, there is plenty to see in Western Canada.  The trouble is that distances are so great it takes hours to get anywhere.  There is a myth that the prairies where I live are flat and boring.  HA!  All you got to do is get off the 4 lane Trans-Canada Highway and you will discover all sorts of weird and wonderful things to see.  Trust me; I'm a local and I have lived here most of my life.


----------

